

Reason #562 newspapers are doomed: One of them bought this... - brandnewlow
http://www.quantcast.com/wikicity.com

======
brandnewlow
Here's the news: [http://www.niemanlab.org/2009/10/omaha-world-herald-
rethinki...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2009/10/omaha-world-herald-rethinking-
its-product-buys-hyperlocal-wikicity/)

~~~
wgj
I'd hate to be competing with Wikipedia.

Also, is it really fitting the definition of hyperlocal if there's no dynamic
content, real-time news, or social capability?

